# تحويل الاحداثيات الى utm



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 مارس 2009)

اليكم برامج تحىيل الاحداثيات من جيوديسى الىutm والبرامج طبعا بسيط ما عليك الا ان تحدد له ماتريد تحويله اما utm او جيوديسى .آملا ان ينال رضى الجميع مع خالص الدعوات:12:


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم .. بارك الله فيك

جربت البرنامج وأعطي نتائج سليمة في التحويل من احداثيات جغرافية الي utm ، لكن أشك في صحة نتائجه في الخطوة العكسية من utm الي خط طول و دائرة عرض !!!!

من جرب البرنامج يعطينا ملاحظاته.


----------



## هانى عامر (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى تجريب البرنامج


----------



## امير عوض (30 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدو99 (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور والله يا عبد الباقى( الله يديك العافية ومرا فى الصافية وبيت ناصية).....تحياتى


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 مارس 2009)

أخي عبد الباقي ارجو أعطاني المعادلة التحويل الي utm انا بحاجة الماسة له ولك من الدعاء الصالح


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 مارس 2009)

يا اخ عبده 99 شكرا لك السلام عليكم كيف الصحة يازميل يا قتيت رفضت بكشف اسمك ان شاء الله لقيت ليك بيت فى الصافيه واذا وجدت ليك فرصة ارض او بيت ما تبخل على مع خالص الدعاء


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 مارس 2009)

اخى المساح المبتدى ما فهمت قصدك من المعادله التى تريدها انت فهمت البرامج اعلاه وجربته معادلة التحويل دى ارجو شرحها لانى انا ما متخصص فى الgis اسأل بقية الاخوة والزملاء المتخصصين يفيدونا جميعا وجزاك الله خير اما اذا اردت شرح البرامج ما عندى مانع.


----------



## garary (31 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## المساح10 (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور الاخ عبدالباقى 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abeer yahya (12 أبريل 2009)

اين البرنامج يا اخي
الله يبارك رفي عمرك 
بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## falconsky2008 (14 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت ياأخ عبد الباقى تشرح البرنامج وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abdelminam (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي بارك الله بيك بس وين البرنامج اشو ماكو ارجو ارسالة او افهامي اين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wael357 (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجارى تجريب البرنامج*​


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (9 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت حد يرفع البرنامج تانى عشان مش موجود


----------



## المساح السلفى (9 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ممكن ترفع البرنامج تانى لانه مش ظاهر عندى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adel104 (13 أغسطس 2009)

*لو سمحت يابشمهندس ترفع البرنامج مرة أخرى لانه غير ظاهر عندى*
* وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## حسام86 (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا >>>> وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس الديواني (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ع البرنامج
سيتم تجربته
تحياتي


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## safwan1g (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور والله يا عبد الباقى( الله يديك العافية ومرا فى الصافية وبيت ناصية).....تحياتى*​


----------



## fggg4 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان اللة وبحمدة سبحان اللة العظيم


هانى عامر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجارى تجريب البرنامج


----------



## تامر محمود رشاد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

Where the program plz upload it again


----------



## mostafammy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اين البرنامج يا اخى ياريت ترفعه تانى


----------



## sur_jeh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اين البرنامج انالا اجدة على المنتدى جزيت خيرا


----------



## sur_jeh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اين البرنامج انا لا اجدة على الموقع جزيت خبرا


----------



## boufellaga (12 أكتوبر 2009)

bravvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvo


----------



## كوكيتو (12 أكتوبر 2009)

mushkooooooooooooooor


----------



## master_2055 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور على المجهود بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد الأمين (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا البرنامج غير موجود


----------



## sur_jeh (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك ولكن اين البرنامج رجاء حذف هذة المشاركة ما دام البرنامج غير موجود


----------



## باكير (29 أكتوبر 2009)

انا ما لقيت شي 
يا اخي 
لا البرنامج ولا شي ثاني


----------



## ناظم شمخي رهل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء ارسال برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات الكروية الى احداثيات مستوية


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128698.html
ياSur-jeh السلام عليكم -انت جديد خليك رفيق شويه وهادىء كل شى تحصله ان شاء الله بالصبر والرفق واللين , وكل مارفع لوجه الله هو اصلا البرامج كان موجود لكن حزف خطأ وتم رفعه من جديد من فترة بس انت مارأيته وتفضل او تفضلى الرابط اعلاه ما عارفك انت رجل ام امراة مع المعزرة.


----------



## surveyor_sayed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

فين البرنامج ؟


----------



## خالدابوبكرالبيتي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## manar1988 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 نوفمبر 2010)

والله مالقيت البرنامج يعني محذوف ولا شو القصة


----------



## aljwahery (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## sasaa200 (8 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (11 يناير 2011)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> اليكم برامج تحىيل الاحداثيات من جيوديسى الىutm والبرامج طبعا بسيط ما عليك الا ان تحدد له ماتريد تحويله اما utm او جيوديسى .آملا ان ينال رضى الجميع مع خالص الدعوات:12:


شكرا لك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك ... وربنا يذيدك علما نافعا


----------



## وائل خضر حسن (11 يناير 2011)

*وائل*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مساعد العرب (12 يناير 2011)

ميه ميه الله أكبر عليكم


----------



## مساعد العرب (12 يناير 2011)

الله اكبر الله اكبر والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## مساعد العرب (12 يناير 2011)

مطلوب معرفة تحول الاحد اثيات و تحديد الاتجاه معر فة الاشارة موجب او سالب


----------



## مهندسة سين (12 يناير 2011)

ما لقيت البرنامج
هل محدوف


----------



## محمد ابراهيم بره (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم وشرح ماقصرتم بشىجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نورس2011 (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واطعمك لحم الديك وزوجك امرأة ترضيك


----------



## abouahmed99 (14 مارس 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا باشا


----------



## أبو عبدالمحسن (22 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (24 مايو 2011)

salem


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

فين البرنامج اخى الكريم


----------



## عبد العز (26 مايو 2011)

la


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (27 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## sahli86 (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ضياء العراق (29 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم 
بحثت كثيرا عن مثل هذه البرامج ولم اجدها


----------



## moh_s115 (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## هتان القلوب (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم .. بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng sobhy (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Shawqi (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وهذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى


----------



## muhannedaljebory (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك ياوردة


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندس عبدالتواب (24 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmoud_nour (24 يوليو 2013)

وين البرنامج يا اهل الحير


----------



## mahmoud_nour (24 يوليو 2013)

وين البرنامج يا اهل الخير:82:


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 يوليو 2013)

البرنامج بالمشاركة غير موجود ... اليكم برنامج قوي للتحويل
هذا برنامج للتحويل الاحداثيات من نظام الى 
utm wgs84 jtm ktm

هذا البرنامج قام بعمله الدكتور عمر البياري وهو يقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات الى اكثر من نطام ومنها نظام الاحداثيات الاردني jtm


​


----------



## باسمي (25 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mahmoud_nour (25 يوليو 2013)

,وين البرنامج\\\\\\


----------



## sayed.algohary (21 أغسطس 2013)

فين البرنآمج ؟!


----------



## mahmoud_nour (21 أغسطس 2013)

TatukGIS Calculator


----------



## احمد العربيي (2 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيما بغداد (2 يناير 2015)

مشكور برنامج رائع


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (31 يناير 2015)

​فييييييييييييييييين البرنامج


----------

